# Using Reaper for Game Audio



## Markrs (Jul 13, 2021)

Akash Thakkar has put together a mini course on YouTube about working with Game Audio in Reaper that might be useful to some of you in here.




If you sign up to his newsletter (which is very good with some nice tips in) you get access to a couple of free mini course on Game Audio





__





Courses







akashthakkar.lpages.co


----------

